# UK Living Costs



## HappyPaul (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi 

I am not too sure if this thread already exists, but I was wondering if any one could help with regards the living costs of a family of 4 in the UK.

I am planning on moving to Norfolk from South Africa, I have two small children aged 5 and 7 yrs.

I need info on Renatl, Utilities, phones, food(grocerie), transport, petrol. 

The standard of living I would presume to be average. i.e. we are not wealthy.

Any help in this regard will be most welcome.

Many Thanks

Paul


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi,

I love Norfolk and it has some of the best coastline and nice weather.. BUT it is kind of far from anywhere and the roads A14 A11 or whatever are shockingly bad.. its almost as bad as devon (almost)..

Ok depends on where you are.. Norwich has some expensive areas and some lovely villages you will nver afford.. but on the whole a 3 bed house in an ok place should cost you 550-700 pcm rent

I used to budget as follows, i pay fixed amounts each month to make up for the extra usage of gas and electricity in winter:

30 electircity
50 gas
30 phone, internet and tv (virgin media)
12 council tax
20 life insurance
30 car insurance
22 water rates
10 tv license
10 car tax

Petron is about 1.20 per litre at the moment and if your not living in the same place your working you will burn loads on those roads.

And with 3 kids was spending 180 - 200 per week on shopping.. If your in an apartment there may be "ground rent" or shared maintainance costs.

Cars need a yearly MOT test and thats about 60 pounds (if nothing goes wrong)..


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

House prices are lower in norfolk, and thanks to the A12 and good rail links you will not be isloated, it depends on where you are, there are quiet and busier places, I know this as I live in the nearby county of Essex. There is something to be said about living away from all the stresses of a city, but being able to get to london etc., for a day out. You can buy a family rail card for about £20.00 it lasts ayear, and this allows cheap rail travel, you may be able to claim family allowance and tax credit, but the new goverment are slashing a lot of benefits, but if you are on a low income there is housing benefit, income support as well. Education is free, as is healthcare, but council tax gas & electric are much higher than they should be, but your income in England should reflect this and if not the benefits system is there to help, trouble is it has been abused by so many, and this spoils things for families struggling for genuine reasons, do not burn all your bridges i n case it does not work, and if you have any pets try to get them adopted by friends and family as this will cost you during shipping and quarantine.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

bunty16 said:


> You can buy a family rail card for about £20.00 it lasts ayear, and this allows cheap rail travel, you may be able to claim family allowance and tax credit, but the new goverment are slashing a lot of benefits, but if you are on a low income there is housing benefit, income support as well. Education is free, as is healthcare, but council tax gas & electric are much higher than they should be, but your income in England should reflect this and if not the benefits system is there to help, trouble is it has been abused by so many, and this spoils things for families struggling for genuine reasons, do not burn all your bridges i n case it does not work, and if you have any pets try to get them adopted by friends and family as this will cost you during shipping and quarantine.


If you are coming on any sort of visa (i.e. you don't have British or other EU passport), there is a general requirement that you have no recourse to public funds, i.e. you are ineligible for non-contributory benefits and allowances including child benefit and tax credits. To get a visa, you need to show that your savings and income potential are high enough not to need to rely on welfare benefits.


----------

